# Question about Book of Confessions



## KaphLamedh (Nov 15, 2009)

I rather read books than long writings from internet. So I´d like to ask you which is the best book on Book of Confessions? I mean that is there better than this behind the link?
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Book-Confessions-Presbyterian-Church-U/dp/0664500129/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258297846&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Book of Confessions: Study Edition (9780664500122): Presbyterian Church (U. S. A.): Books[/ame]


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 15, 2009)

For WCF and Catechisms the OPC edition is really nice.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Nov 15, 2009)

KaphLamedh said:


> I rather read books than long writings from internet. So I´d like to ask you which is the best book on Book of Confessions? I mean that is there better than this behind the link?
> Amazon.com: Book of Confessions: Study Edition (9780664500122): Presbyterian Church (U. S. A.): Books



This is the collection of confessions done by and for the Presbyterian Church in the USA. As a reference to some historic confessions, it has its value. Whenever I'm looking for a quote from the Scots Confession or the Theological Declaration of Barmen, I might look here. 

The collection also contains the liberal, neo-orthodox, Confession of 1967, which suggests the Bible contains the word of God, rather than being the word of God. Its inclusion in a book of collections in the late 60's by the UPCUSA was the beginning of their ceasing to be a confessional church. Now, officers could pick from the library of confessions what they wanted to believe and affirm, or believe little of any.

In addition, the Westminster Confession found here includes the additional statements added in 1903, which watered down the Calvinism of the original. So, it is helpful to understand the declining Calvinism of the Presbyterian Church in the beginning of the 20th century.

If you want to understand the Westminster Standards, obtain a copy of the original, unamended text. Also, read A. A. Hodge's or G. I. Williamson's commentary on the Confession, Vos's commentary on the Larger Catechism. I appreciate the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland’s publication of all the original Westminster documents, including the Directory of Worship, and Form of Church Government, and their inclusion of the National Covenant and Solemn League and Covenant, the latter making possible the Scottish participation at Westminster.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 15, 2009)

Although only volume one is available at the moment, you'll get more consistently good material in this set.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reformed-Confessions-Centuries-English-Translation/dp/1601780443/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258301918&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: Volume 1, 1523-1552 (9781601780447): James T. Dennison: Books[/ame]

Volume one contains:
1. The Sixty-Seven Articles of Huldrych Zwingli (1523)
2. Zwingli’s Short Christian Instruction (1523)
3. The Ten Theses of Bern (1528)
4. Confession of the East Friesland Preachers (1528)
5. William Farel’s Summary (1529)
6. Zwingli, Fidei ratio (1530)
7. The Tetrapolitan Confession (1530)
8. Waldensian Confession (1530)
9. Zwingli, Fidei Expositio (1531)
10. The Bern Synod (1532)
11. Waldensian Synod of Chanforan (1532)
12. The Waldensian Confession of Angrogna (1532)
13. The First Confession of Basel (1534)
14. The Bohemian Confession (1535)
15. The Lausanne Articles (1536)
16. The First Helvetic Confession (1536)
17. Calvin’s Catechism (1537)
18. Geneva Confession (1536/37)
19. Calvin’s Catechism (1538)
20. Waldensian Confession of Mérindol (1541)
21. Waldensian Confession of Provence (1543)
22. The Waldensian Confession of Mérindol (1543)
23. The Walloon Confession of Wesel (1544/45)
24. Calvin’s Catechism (1545)
25. Juan Diaz’s Sum of the Christian Religion (1546)
26. Valdés’s Catechism (1549)
27. Consensus Tigurinus (1549)
28. Anglican Catechism (1549)
29. London Confession of John à Lasco (1551)
30. Large Emden Catechism of the Strangers’ Church, London (1551)
31. Vallérandus Poullain: Confession of the Glastonbury Congregation (1551)
32. Rhaetian Confession (1552)
33. Consensus Genevensis: Calvin on Eternal Predestination (1552)

This edition of the Westminster Standards is something of a classic, but it might be a little hard to obtain.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Westminster-Confession-Catechisms-Scripture-Knowledge/dp/B000ICRDY6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258302076&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The Westminster Confession of Faith; the Larger and Shorter Catechisms with the Scripture Proofs at Large together with The Sum of Saving Knowledge: Books[/ame]


----------

